# Sourcing bands/supplies



## Rockstar (Apr 9, 2021)

So I know about Simple-Shot, Pocket Predator, Dankung and Saunders, but I found another site called tradeonloon or something to that effect. They have a lot of interesting things I couldn't find elsewhere, like anti-cold 1636 tubing and BSB bands. Problem is my $25 order had a $100 shipping charge. Has anyone used this site and didn't get that charge, or know of other reputable places to get BSB bands and other cool stuff? I've seen people shooting with those bright green tubes but I can't imagine they paid $100 for shipping.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I've seen the green tubes on Amazon.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I ordered some BSB and other small stuff from slingshooting.com on 4/7. Tracking is pathetic so far and no delivery yet. Shipping was about $12. The verdict is still undetermined but the my rating of them is dropping daily.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I order exclusively from slingshooting.com and there is a tracking number that does work once the package gets to the United States. But you're looking at two to three weeks on average. They have great customer service and have had to use them a couple of times where they made a mistake and they shipped out the proper item for free.

They provide free shipping from anywhere purchase is over $69 to $89 and it seems to me that it goes by weight in size because I've ordered a few pouches before it was only a couple dollars shipping charge because they were so tiny and small.

I can't say enough good about them I spent over $1,000 with them over the last year and are all of the latex have come out very good and fresh and the two mistakes that have been made or fixed right away. And that is where I get my beloved D1.

Cheers


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

You can find the tracking number on the last email they sent you saying your order was complete. It's a big long number put that into a Google Search and it will allow you to see the USPS travel information. Once it hits the US you got about a week to go.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Rockstar said:


> So I know about Simple-Shot, Pocket Predator, Dankung and Saunders, but I found another site called tradeonloon or something to that effect. They have a lot of interesting things I couldn't find elsewhere, like anti-cold 1636 tubing and BSB bands. Problem is my $25 order had a $100 shipping charge. Has anyone used this site and didn't get that charge, or know of other reputable places to get BSB bands and other cool stuff? I've seen people shooting with those bright green tubes but I can't imagine they paid $100 for shipping.


I don't know how many seller there is on tradeonloon, but GZK is one of them. Last time, when I ordered from there, FedEx shipping was about 35$.

Never any problems with GZK.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

You can also consider Double L slingshot supplies and Sling Tech. Both US companies (Don't know if they ship to Mars!). Double L sells Dankung tubing and Sling Tech sells GZK. Both offer excellent service and fast shipping.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> You can find the tracking number on the last email they sent you saying your order was complete. It's a big long number put that into a Google Search and it will allow you to see the USPS travel information. Once it hits the US you got about a week to go.


I've used the number , the info never changes. It's been sitting in L.A. for a week alone after a week in China , and it ended up at LAX.

I misstated I suppose , the shipping sucks or they need to change their shipping projections. "US;Delivery in 4 to 10 working days after shipping." , still not even in the USPS system.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Almost forgot... Sling Tech will be selling BSB in the near future. I messaged him on IG and he hopes to have it sorted out soon. Double L also has some BSB. Again, both excellent US based companies.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

[quote name="vince4242" post="1514690" timestamp="1619199917"]I order exclusively from slingshooting.com]

I'm really glad to hear about this one. I was looking into getting a universal taper ruler but was unsure of the site. I couldn't find them anywhere else. 
Being new to the slingshot game definitely makes sourcing difficult.

Sent from my crappy IPhone


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

I have bought from GZK the tradeonloon that you mentioned. The last 3 tmes the shipment arrived from China in less than 1 week to South Carolina. Just buy 69$ worth and shipping is free. Not sure how you could buy less! Tons of great stuff there.

Just to test slingshooting.com, I placed an order on 31st of March and still waiting for it to come. Lesson learned and I will be sticking with GZK. Plus, GZK himself has done a lot to advance the hobby.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

slingshooting.com has great communication and responded very quickly when I inquired about the shipping time. First time it was an outfit called 4PX then YDH , both appear to be very slow getting it to USPS. I'm sure it has something to do with the Wuhan flu , great excuse these days. Monroe , your 3/31 date does not give me a very warm feeling.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

John, I checked the tracking number that they give and does provide some info. But all I know is it is in JFK airport postal service.

I will be shopping with GZK from now on. Not sure what they do different with shippers but they are faster.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes Slungshooting.com does have the flat band template. I went with the sharpened taper because it allows you to cut the Bands a little long and trim them up without losing your original taper since it's right in the middle 4in of your bands. Honestly I thought no extra speed or long longevity of bands with a sharpened taper just nice to be able to trim them without losing your original taper. Sometimes shipping is slow but it's China... Usually it's two to three weeks and yes it looks like it's going to sit at LAX forever I've seen that myself. It will show up patience is a given when you're dealing with China and free shipping.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I don't cut bands or tapers bc I can't trust an impaired hand that I can't precisely control (stroke). On a whim, I checked slingshooting.com this morning for BSB latex ... not only do they sell all sizes, but for a paltry buck fifty, they'll cut the roll into any taper I ask for. This is a blessing and if it takes a few weeks to arrive, I won't complain. Also, I ordered 'hard to find' 1030 from them a while back and it arrived in about 2 weeks. Re GZK ... forking over the better part of a C note to get free fast shipping doesn't pass my fixed income cost-benefit test, even if he includes a few little freebies. * :twocents:


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

Darn you Vince!!

I just spent $109 at slingshooting.com!(AUD)

I saw discounts (in US) for:
$39 = 300g free
$59 = 800g free

I went higher and higher but never saw any further reduction, let alone free shipping.
Perhaps its different to Australia? Maybe if our government didnt keep poking the bear...? I donno, whatever. Amazing prices anyway!just wish i could have got ansolute free shipping and just racked up some weight in ammo! Ammo is the one thing i just cant get at a reasonable price.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Shipping times and costs have varied a lot over the past year and a bit. Most companies have been pretty good, I just wait for shipping charges to be tolerable and am ready to wait 3-5 weeks for delivery from Asia to the US. Products and support from companies have always been good, even if the shipping has been frustrating for both cost and time.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Palmettoflyer said:


> I have bought from GZK the tradeonloon that you mentioned. The last 3 tmes the shipment arrived from China in less than 1 week to South Carolina. Just buy 69$ worth and shipping is free. Not sure how you could buy less! Tons of great stuff there.
> 
> Just to test slingshooting.com, I placed an order on 31st of March and still waiting for it to come. Lesson learned and I will be sticking with GZK. Plus, GZK himself has done a lot to advance the hobby.


Same for me GZK just spend a set amount tae reach free shipping & quickest shipping A've kent fae that region !!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

What's that they say about the squeaky wheel? As soon as I posted that comment yesterday what arrives today but my order along with the aforementioned additional complimentary items, 2 rolls of pouch tying latex , a nice frame pouch and a handful of unordered ammo pouches of various sizes. Tracking said it went to USPS yesterday so that's a pretty quick trip from LAX. Monroe , your day may be coming!!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Good to hear that you got yours. Still waiting on mine.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Mars huh? . . . Yeah I guess shipping would be a little pricy.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I am close to finishing off my current roll of Precise 3rd gen 0.5- I love this latex! I looked around and couldn't find a US source. While the service from Asian suppliers has been good and the few bumps in the road were all taken care of by the sellers, the shipping time and cost are still a bummer. So I tried ordering some from Wasp slingshots who stocks Precise Latex. I got notification that the order shipped within two days with an expected deliver of next week. And shipping was a bit more than if I found a supplier in the states it was still not so bad. Hoping it arrives in the time frame indicated.

Related, I also ordered a roll of the Precise 0.55- I haven't tried this one yet. Will see if it has the same great performance with just a bit more zip than the 0.5 I like so much.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Just to add closure to my experience with Slingshooting.com, I placed an order on March 31st. It did arrive at my house on April 26th. I was working out of town, so didn't get my hands on it until April 30th.

So long story short, 26 days for shipping. The funny part is that the tracking path wasn't very clear and looked like it might have skipped around the world a bit. Tracking said that it went through Customs in NYC. No big deal, I'm due south in South Carolina. Somewhere/somehow, the package was rebranded with a Priority Mail 3-Day shipping label in Los Angeles, California. This would make sense as the USA West Coast is much closer to China. But not a word of CA in the tracking info.

I know there is a lot of loyalty to Slingshooting.com and don't have an issue with their products. But I'll stick with the one week delivery from GZK for my next order. Meeting the GZK free shipping minimum order has never been an issue for me. I'm very familiar with buying hobby stuff from China and all I know is that GZK does something different in his shipping process that makes it much faster with fewer stops.


----------



## Rockstar (Apr 9, 2021)

Minimum buy has been tricky to meet since I spread my purchase out across different vendors. At the moment I'm waiting for Simple Shot, Dankung (x2) and slingshooting. I can't remember if I ended up getting something through gzk directly O_0


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

It appears that slingshooting is Wu Jim's new company/site. I ordered from there once before and had issues and long delivery time. Whatever the name is, I'm done with them. I try to keep my business to US vendors as much as possible, however, there are times when you just can't get what you need and have to go the long distance route. I placed my first order with Snipersling and was quite happy. I ordered 40 pouches and 10 rolls of black tying belt. Shipping was FREE and it took 13 days. I've paid more for shipping (obviously since it was free) and waited longer for domestic orders to arrive, so I have no hesitation about ordering from them again.

I just got a roll of .5 Precise (Gen 2) from Double L. Fast shipping from him. USPS screwed the pooch and delivered it a day late, which is no surprise. He is a great source for Precise, BSB and USOPP.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

My advice is to check various tracking sites to get better insight to your packages travels.

https://www.17track.net/

https://www.trackingmore.com/

I wont complain about overseas shipping because I have USA packages just as lost and slow to arrive.


----------



## Rockstar (Apr 9, 2021)

Guess I've got some waiting to do. It'll be a happy day when things arrive though! Probably will tend towards US purchasing in the future. I think it was on slingshooting or gzk through trade.onlook but they've got .35mm bands and I haven't found anything that thin elsewhere. Bright pink, very bubblegumesque, will probably shoot felt ammo indoors with it.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*On April 25th, I ordered a roll of .5 BSB from slingshooting.com, and for $1.50 they machine cut my requested 18 x 12 taper. $11.30 subtotal and $7.13 shipping. After reading all of the above, I decided to stay calm and wait them out. They claimed my order shipped on the same day and true, the tracking was confusing and hard to decipher. Yikes, the order arrived today, May 11th! 5 and 11 = 16, at least it did when I was in school. That is about the same amount of time my other tubing order required and that's plenty fast enough for me. They also included a spool of white elastic thread and 10 pouches, which I don't really need but is always nice.*

*I want to mention 2 additional points ... even if you cut your own bands and tapers, they'll machine cut an entire roll in any taper you want for $1.50. How much is your time worth?*

*Secondly, taking this pic with the flats laid out lengthwise gave me the idea to shop big box stores for a plastic storage boxes with multiple long troughs for flat band storage - for different brands and tapers. *


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Ping! It's easier to find flat boxes with permanent vertical dividers (compartments too short) but Amazon sells these with rigid horizontal dividers (ArtBin 5004AB, 14.125" x 9") ... a couple of these boxes would provide 8 long compartments for different tapers or pre-cut tubes ... 7 bux ea. - I can store them in a drawer or the fridge ... prolly worth a try.*


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Ping! It's easier to find flat boxes with permanent vertical dividers (compartments too short) but Amazon sells these with rigid horizontal dividers (ArtBin 5004AB, 14.125" x 9") ... a couple of these boxes would provide 8 long compartments for different tapers or pre-cut tubes ... 7 bux ea. - I can store them in a drawer or the fridge ... prolly worth a try.*


I have seen similar boxes at dollar stores ($2 to $4 ea). Unfortunately they are not air tight so it would be best to put the box inside a large Ziploc bag and then into the fridge.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Two of these plastic boxes arrived yesterday ... way more sturdy than I expected. There's definitely not enough room in our coolerator, so they're stored in another larger dark box in a dark closet - best I can do. If the latex deteriorates prematurely, I'll have to buy fresh batches more often. So far, that hasn't been a problem.*


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Two of these plastic boxes arrived yesterday ... way more sturdy than I expected. There's definitely not enough room in our coolerator, so they're stored in another larger dark box in a dark closet - best I can do. If the latex deteriorates prematurely, I'll have to buy fresh batches more often. So far, that hasn't been a problem.*


LOVE that blue sling Alfred, where'd you get it if I may ask ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Good eye Darrell, unfortunately they're no longer available from AliEx. Those POM Feihus were shown in 4 colors but the coffee version was never in stock. About 2 years ago, I traded it away in a stupid moment but was recently able to buy it back. If I really had to name a favorite in my collection, this is it. Que John Fogerty - my Blue Boy is back home. - Ward.*


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Good eye Darrell, unfortunately they're no longer available from AliEx. Those POM Feihus were shown in 4 colors but the coffee version was never in stock. About 2 years ago, I traded it away in a stupid moment but was recently able to buy it back. If I really had to name a favorite in my collection, this is it. Que John Fogerty - my Blue Boy is back home. - Ward.*


Tks Ward. This is probably wasted breath, lol, but throwing it out there anyway.

IF....you ever get tired of it, hit me up and I'll def work out a nice trade with you. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *Good eye Darrell, unfortunately they're no longer available from AliEx. Those POM Feihus were shown in 4 colors but the coffee version was never in stock. About 2 years ago, I traded it away in a stupid moment but was recently able to buy it back. If I really had to name a favorite in my collection, this is it. Que John Fogerty - my Blue Boy is back home. - Ward.*
> ...


Darrell loved the video ol' Dan was looking pretty young back then! Minute I heard that guitar intro, I knew just knew I'd like it. Guess I'll never really get over CCR. Gave me goose bumps!


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

I always buy from DANKUNG, the PREMIUM 1745 tube and SHESHOU flatband awesome performance


----------

